# Ear Mites



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Background...about the only real experience I have with cattle is eating them. I am contemplating buying another bred cow and the seller advertises that she is being treated for ear mites.

I called him and asked about the mites as I have NO experience with that; he states that he doesn't know much about them either but had another cattle guy tell him that was her problem. She was shaking her head a lot. He has been treating her with (I assume) a pour-on worm/parasite treatment; he has it one of those back-rub deals. He claims "she's about over it" and has all-but stopped shaking her head.

Are ear mites a big deal?

Need to quarantine her for awhile until they're gone?

Will they spread to my other critters (sheep and another cow).

Does it EVEN sound like an ear mite issue?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mark,

I have (been around) beef/dairy cows my whole life, never heard of cattle having ear mites. Which might not be surprising, with my sometimes 'head in the sand'.  Anyway I did a little reading and there is such a thing it seems, BUT the second line of this article perked my ears up more than a little (I bolded the sentence, BTW). This article is from Texas A&M (link below copy/paste that I did).

Control:

A confirmed infestation of an animal with sarcoptic and psoroptic mites requires quarantine and proper control measures. *These are considered federally reportable diseases in cattle throughout the US and chorioptic mites are reportable in some states*. Infestations must be reported immediately and chemicals and methods for application have regulations that must be followed in order to be used.

The approved methods of application for beef cattle and nonlactating dairy cattle include dipping the animal or using a spray-dip machine with approved acaricides, such as amitraz, coumaphos, permethrin, or phosmet, or by injection with ivermectin. Lactating dairy cattle can be treated by spraying with permethrin or coumaphos and with pour-on applications of moxidectin or eprinomectin.

To prevent an infestation, the following practices should be followed: be cautious when purchasing or boarding new animals, avoid an animal showing visible skin lesions or itchiness, isolate new acquired animals from the rest of the herd for several weeks, in feedlot operations treat all new animals with chemical when brought in, clean stalls between animals and put in new bedding, disinfect grooming tools and other instruments that are used on animals, keep animals healthy and well nourished, if any signs of itchiness or lesions develop call a veterinarian right away to check the herd.

https://livestockvetento.tamu.edu/insectspests/mites/

Good luck,

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Larry. My search didnt find that one...or at least I was scanning too fast and missed it.

Couple three or four cattle guys in coffee shop every morning. None of the three that were at my table had ever heard of them either.

Called the vet; he said cattle don't get them (well, your article indicates that they DO, but maybe they dont around here?).

He said symptoms mite (see what I did there) indicate ticks or biting flies. Would make sense as I am certain he (the owner) doesnt have facilities to hold/inspect/diagnose mites...he said he would have to finish pen to be able to get her loaded in my trailer if I buy her. Not wild, but skittish...can stand next to/near her when she is eating, but wont let you pet/rub her.

Thanks for your reply Larry.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Odd on this timing. Was talking today about a dog we had who never could get well of ear mites. Dogs and cows are not same and that was years ago so medicine options may be improved but ear mites in that dog would cause it to shake it's head as if trying to shake their ears clean. The inside of the ears would be thicken where the mites either lived or had bitten them. Been many years but they were a problem here for a least a while in dogs with droopy ears. Oh ears are very tender to the touch.

Based upon Larry found would be very careful on the cow till fully clear. Just wondering, is she a isolated cow or maybe he has not owned her long. Could be his has other with the issue or she has come from heard with the issue.

Again I know dogs and cows are not same animal but they really use to be issue in dogs here few years back.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Palmettokat said:


> Based upon Larry found would be very careful on the cow till fully clear. Just wondering, is she a isolated cow or maybe he has not owned her long. Could be his has other with the issue or she has come from heard with the issue.


If I take the guy at his word (and I have no reason not to other than I don't know him), he as a small herd and doesn't have enough pasture to support them all. This particular cow is one of 5 that he has and he as had her for @3-4 years; he bought her from his cousin, so I would say they have had her since she was a pup.

This one is/was the only one effected or showing the symptom of shaking her head. Reckon about the only thing to do is go look at her and see his operation and other critters (sheep and cows) to see how he takes care of them.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would have to pass on buying her. I have never known a cow to have ear mites. If he can not cure it then I am not sure I would want to take on the task.

Seems like Ivomec would work on mites like it does on lice.

I bet she has something else going on. Could be ticks, something stuck in her ear or some kind of injury or condition,


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

glasswrongsize said:


> If I take the guy at his word (and I have no reason not to other than I don't know him), he as a small herd and doesn't have enough pasture to support them all. This particular cow is one of 5 that he has and he as had her for @3-4 years; he bought her from his cousin, so I would say they have had her since she was a pup.
> 
> This one is/was the only one effected or showing the symptom of shaking her head. Reckon about the only thing to do is go look at her and see his operation and other critters (sheep and cows) to see how he takes care of them.
> 
> Mark


I assume you know a vet with you having a few animals. Make a short phone to them and ask their thoughts will settle it for you but if I was impressed by the cow and price if I needed to rather pay a vet to check her out and give me thoughts on what the issue is and treatment. Then you will be able to relax with your decision.


----------

